# Exporting with 1st number starting at 01 or 001 and not 1



## ChrisM (Aug 22, 2013)

Is there any way of being to make the first exported image to start with 01 instead of just 1?

I have recently discovered 'Copy' for delivering images to clients (kind of like Dropbox - just much better!)
But my images present themselves as 1, 11, 12, 13, 14 etc etc. and not 1, 2, 3, 4, etc etc.

I figure if I can export the files from LR4.4 as 01, 02, 03, 04 etc etc. then this will solve my problem.

Also… use this link  https://copy.com?r=w3XNPs  to register for free with Copy and we both get an additional free 5GB space on top of the free 15GB!
_(No, I don't work for Copy -  as I only discovered them yesterday when Dropbox "dropped the ball" and Copy solved my delivery problem with a client)_


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 22, 2013)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

In the Export dialog, under File Naming, in the Rename To: box, choose "Edit..."  That will pop up the Filename Template Editor.

In the filename template editor, in the "Sequence and Date" section, you'llbe able to choose "Sequence # (01)" for two digits instead of one.


----------

